# Logo vektoriesieren



## Jenny18 (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wir wollen für unseren Sportkurs T-Shirts machen! Allerdings meint die Druckerei, dass wir ein vektorisiertes Bild brauchen. Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Leute gefragt aber die meinen alle, dass das nicht geht weil das Logo dreifarbig ist... Stimmt das? Wenn nicht kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Computertechnisch bin ich nicht so begabt!

Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal!

Jenny


----------



## andreasst (1. Juni 2008)

Also prinzipiell vektorisieren geht schon auch mit mehreren Farben. Ich verwende für sowas Adobe Illustrator.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das der Druckerei wirklich hilft, weil k A ob  die mehrere Farben drucken können, bzw wie fein die Pfade sein dürfen.
Also wie hoch auflösend und vielfärbig der Druck überhaupt ist. 
Da gibt es ja auch verschiedene Drucktechniken. 

Womit wurde das Logo denn gemacht? Photoshop ... ?


----------



## Al Tutori (1. Juni 2008)

Falls „computertechnisch nicht begabt“ heißt, dass Du jemanden suchst, der das macht, sollte die Anfrage wohl ins Jobforum ...


----------



## andreasst (1. Juni 2008)

...und selbst wenn es darauf rauslaufen soll, dass es jemand macht, wird sowieso die Quelldatei sprich PSD oder was auch immer unumgänglich sein.
Außerdem ist glaub ich nicht der springende Punkt die Grafik zu vektorisieren, sondern, dass sie so vektorisiert wird, wie das deine Druckerei braucht.
lg
Andreas


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Juni 2008)

Das Bild sieht aber so aus als ob es schon ein paar mal durch eine automatisierte Vektorumsetzung gelaufen ist. Und diese war nicht gerade sehr gut.


Alex

PS: Ich verlange für so etwas Windelzuschuss


----------



## Jenny18 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank für alle Antworten! Sollte eigentlich heißen, dass Ihr mir das gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam erklärt! Bisschen was versteh ich schon! Aber jetzt hab ich doch noch einen Freund gefunden der das machen kann!

Vielen Dank trotzdem nochmal!

Jenny


----------

